# My older dog is a jerk to the puppy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When you are giving a high value treat such as a rawhide, I would give it to them in a separate place away from each other and keep them apart, or stop giving them rawhides.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Please get rid of the rawhide and anything else really high value ASAP. Please also never leave the two of them unsupervised for a second while they have such a size difference, because even a casual "correction" by your adult dog could cause a major injury. There was a puppy on this board that lost an eye.

I speak from experience, thankfully not as serious. My Golden puppy is very, very confident and was getting away with some rude behavior with my adult dogs. Then he got to be big enough to not have that puppy pass anymore, and he charged after a bully stick (they gave them out in puppy class) that my other dog was chewing and my husband thought I had already picked up.

I blame myself for even letting that stick in the house in the first place. Fortunately, they were pretty much the same size by then and it was one puncture and ended immediately. But I wish it hadn't happened.


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

We had 2 dogs before (one passed last August) and they worked it out so I really thought these 2 would also.

Our 2 year old is a small Cavalier King Charles. He is currently the same size as our 10 week old Golden Retriever.

So they will never be able to coexist with a rawhide? 

I will make sure to kennel one dog or both if I give them out. I do NOT want either to get hurt.

Thanks so much for warning me. yikes!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just a word of caution, based on personal experience: If you are going to give rawhides, do not leave the dogs unsupervised with them. They do not break up easily and become a soggy mess, like a wet sock, and can become stuck in your dog's throat or should they swallow a large piece, potentially, cause serious (life threatening) problems.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm sorry, I was thinking you were talking about a large dog in addition to your puppy! You're right, the size difference isn't really such an issue. BTW, your pups could NOT be cuter!

In my experience, though, and this is the fourth puppy I've brought in to an existing pack over the years, it can take quite a long time for everyone to settle in, and Golden puppies can seem a little...pushy...in the eyes of an adult dog, especially of another breed. 

Since your older dog is obviously unhappy with the interloper about rawhide, again, just me, but I wouldn't have rawhide around at all and giving the dogs separate time with you, always giving preference to your older dog, can make a big difference.

My BC mix is much happier now that he gets a special walk every morning with just the two of us and is much more tolerant of the puppy since we started that.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Do the puppy and older dog get along well when treats are not around? In my experience, older dogs often dislike puppies because they feel like the puppy gets all the attention. When I have recognized what's going on and remembered to give focused attention to the older dog, the issue has generally gone away.

Good luck!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with the above warning about rawhides. I use to give them to my goldens. My one, Kaycee would try to swallow it once it got soggy. The first time I thought accident, but the 2ed time I said no more taking a chance. I didn't even give them to the other three in case one left his/hers out and Kaycee picked it up.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's another caution about the rawhides: they get mushy and soggy and can easily get stuck in the dog's throat and choke them (to death). After one scary incident years ago, I stopped giving my dogs rawhides.

I don't know if this is a fact, but I have read somewhere that the rawhides actually bring out aggression -- how, I have no clue. But it may be something to look into ...


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's help and ideas. 
The dogs get along great other than when there are rawhides. They run and tumble and take turns tugging on stuffed animals and play gentle tug-o-war with lots of give and take and going back for more.

What can the pup chew on safely? I thought I'd try deer antler and the vet said it was too hard for any dog and that he has a nice business doing dental work for dogs who broke a tooth chewing on those. She won't chew nylabones. And a Kong filled with food is treated the same as a rawhide by the older one.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's why Chloe only gets them when we are watching her. My mom took a piece away from her this morning. I do believe that rawhides can cause aggression with other dogs. Chloe has never been aggressive with anything. But boy she had a pressed rawhide once at my sisters with her dogs and she put my sisters senior dog in his place. So no rawhides around other dogs. We can take them from her and my nephew sits and pets her while she is chewing one and she don't care. She also plays very well and gets along great with her dogs. But that rawhide with the other dogs brought out something we don't want to see.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Try ice cubes.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There is a special bone shaped chew toy that goes in the freezer. That worked really well for Duke when he was a puppy; especially with teething. When he got older, he destroyed it though. He's an aggressive chewer. 

Your pups are beautiful.


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

I tried the bone shaped freezer toy once and she didn't bite 
LOL I will try it again now that she is really getting into chewing.

Thanks


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Bully sticks (low odor) can be ordered off the internet and you should be able to get raw beef shank bones at the butcher cut in 2" cross sections. Keep them in a ziploc bag in the freezer and they are ideal for raw chewing in the crate or on the kitchen floor. Your dog is unlikely to break a tooth unless he is a serious, aggressive chewer. Be aware that those items are also extremely high value and you will still want to supervise. BTW, love the photo you posted, I think we need more pix of those two - they may need their own thread 

OH, and I almost forgot, frozen stuffed kongs are the best - you can stuff with plain yogurt, broth, green beans, bananas etc. and freeze them and then they are excellent for keeping dogs occupied when you need some downtime. Buy the medium size kong also a toy called a "pickle pocket" you can order off amazon. They are not cheap, but they last forever.


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Nolefan. Never heard of a pickle pocket. 
How do you know the raw bone is clean or doesn't it matter?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We have had this too with our boys, particularly with bones. Its the only time they've ever even growled at each other. There was a tiny bit of bloodshed one day following a scrap over a bone, so we got rid of all the bones and would never buy another. They sounded so scary when they fought, when normally they're two fluffy teddy bears wrestling and snuggling into each other. Now I give them lesser value chews, but still make sure they are in separate rooms until they are finished.


----------



## RickiJade (Apr 20, 2015)

Had the same thing happen to me today. Older golden (1 year) wouldn't let our 4 month puppy have his treat. Was very frightening! Neither will ever get those treats again unless they are separated.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I know deer antlers do sometimes get bad press but I have used them with our dogs over the years successfully without problems (god willing). I make sure to always buy the quality ones. We file the edge down with sand paper if we need to so that the dog can get going at it easily and I also soak them in water to make them softer. My vet approves them and all of my dogs have been craaaazy for them. Goes without saying we take them away when they get too small. My pup won't chew nylabones either.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Bully sticks (low odor) can be ordered off the internet and you should be able to get raw beef shank bones at the butcher cut in 2" cross sections. Keep them in a ziploc bag in the freezer and they are ideal for raw chewing in the crate or on the kitchen floor. Your dog is unlikely to break a tooth unless he is a serious, aggressive chewer. Be aware that those items are also extremely high value and you will still want to supervise. BTW, love the photo you posted, I think we need more pix of those two - they may need their own thread
> 
> OH, and I almost forgot, frozen stuffed kongs are the best - you can stuff with plain yogurt, broth, green beans, bananas etc. and freeze them and then they are excellent for keeping dogs occupied when you need some downtime. Buy the medium size kong also a toy called a "pickle pocket" you can order off amazon. They are not cheap, but they last forever.


Kongs.. sometimes I just freeze his kibble soaked in warm water and give him his dinner that way and he loves it. And he would sell his soul to the devil for a frozen kong with plain yoghurt peanut butter and rasberries!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Please don't give your dogs rawhide for all the reasons expressed. They create behavioral problems and are dangerous as well. Someone I know who works in rescue just posted a recent experience she had with her foster. The dog was chewing on a rawhide, it got soggy and it was stuck in her esophagus - dog almost died. Please, please use something else.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

When you guys talk about not giving "rawhide". What do you mean exactly? Is it those bone shaped chews that all pet shops sell? I give my dog both of these types in the pictures below.. do I stop these? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Forgot to attach pictures. These are the ones I buy usually..


----------

